# Aldershot Garrison - Disused Reservoir - Hampshire - July 2014



## brickworx (Jul 16, 2014)

This was my first venture into the world of exploring and also creative photography so after much research and prep, I set off on a beautiful sunny day and was pleased to find the place without issue and to gain easy access to the site.

Once on the roof, there are 3 hatches open - two lead to large reservoirs and I am unsure about the third - didn't go down it but some short step irons lead into a tunnel or corridor. I don't know what it is but it doesn't lead directly into a reservoir as is the case with the other two open hatchways.

I previously came at night but failed miserably due to lack of light so either bring plenty of torchpower or come in the day when the sun is high in the sky which allows for a lot of light through the hatchway, creating a very nice natural light source as you may notice in my pics.

History seems hard to find on this location so I'll share what I picked up from my brief research around the internet.

South of an area known as 'Caesar’s Camp' on the A287 which was a major water catchment area for Aldershot Camp which had its own water supply from Aldershot Town

There were (and still are) a number of uncovered reservoir's in the area and there also exists a water tower and pump house on the other side of the road a little further towards Hale. Did not explore it although tempted as looks cool.

These larger reservoirs would feed smaller header reservoirs and water towers in the camp which in turn fed tanks in the roofs of the barracks

The old hutted Aldershot Camp dates from the 1880's after the Crimean War when it replaced an earlier tented camp. When the Water Works & Catchment Area started to be built, the date of this structure I do not know, but it has not been in action since the at least the late 50's.


Anyways, onto the pics - Full slideshow with a few more pics here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157645365874670/show/



Topside by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr


Entrance by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr


ManLooksUp by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr


Light by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr


SunPower by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr


Columns by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr


Pipework by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr


ManOnPipe by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr


WideShot by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr


Lightway by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr


ManGoesUp by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr


Cheers for looking

Brickworx


----------



## mockingbird (Jul 16, 2014)

Love this mate, will have to venture here I reckon


----------



## brickworx (Jul 16, 2014)

Yeah, there are two large reservoirs accessible....the one I shot in was rectangular but the other is circular apparently. 

May well go back myself to do that one too.


----------



## Infraredd (Jul 16, 2014)

You have a very distinctive and stand out style of photography & your use of light is very creative.


----------



## brickworx (Jul 16, 2014)

Cheers, kind words. Appreciated.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 16, 2014)

Love the way you caught the sun with your hand,a great collection of images,


----------



## Cachewoo (Jul 16, 2014)

Yeah very nice indeed


----------



## brickworx (Jul 16, 2014)

Cheers mate.


----------



## Big C (Jul 17, 2014)

Damn, I missed them.


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 17, 2014)

Lol, you have been popular! Oh well hopefully pics will be back as soon as your monthly limit refreshes!


----------



## krela (Jul 17, 2014)

Flickr doesn't have the same bandwidth problem.


----------



## brickworx (Jul 17, 2014)

Cheers Krela - wasnt sure how it worked ie: bandwidth calcs on photobucket...will move all to flickr asap and re-edit posts.


----------



## krela (Jul 17, 2014)

No worries. You can get a paid photobucket account which removes the bandwidth limit, but why bother when you can do it all on Flickr for free!


----------



## brickworx (Jul 19, 2014)

Updated to Flickr!


----------



## tumble112 (Jul 19, 2014)

Finally got to see these  Glad I did, brilliant stuff.


----------



## brickworx (Jul 19, 2014)

Thanks fella.


----------



## stu8fish (Jul 19, 2014)

The last photo rocks.


----------



## brickworx (Jul 20, 2014)

Thank you.


----------



## Onmyown (Jul 20, 2014)

That's a great report, thanks for sharing..


----------



## brickworx (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks man.


----------



## Catmandoo (Jul 22, 2014)

Love these photos.... Right up my street with perspective and composition... Nice one.


----------



## brickworx (Jul 22, 2014)

Nice one, thanks.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Sep 17, 2014)

Fantastic set of photos and some history!  Thanks!!


----------



## Zedstar (Sep 17, 2014)

Awesome stuff bud, and it was cool down there


----------



## brickworx (Sep 17, 2014)

Zedstar said:


> Awesome stuff bud, and it was cool down there



Cheers and yeah, a great place that...


----------



## Ace5150 (Sep 28, 2014)

Photo 5 makes you look like one of the X-men.
GREAT lighting!


----------

